# Eclipse ist fehlerhaft?



## Manello (23. Mai 2012)

So nun ich benutze schon seither Eclipse doch auf einmal reagirt er nicht mehr auf code,
nicht mal auf den einfachsten code der welt
System.out.println("Hallo Welt");
Es ist für mich wirklich fraglich, aber mir fällt keine Lösung ein.
Weis jemand woran dass liegen könnte?

Manello


----------



## Marco13 (23. Mai 2012)

1. Neu Starten
2. Löschen (wenn nicht zuviel drumrum installiert wurde) und neu installieren.
3. Aaaaah


----------



## Gonzo17 (24. Mai 2012)

Ein großer Vorteil von Eclipse ist aus meiner Sicht, dass man beliebige Workspaces und beliebige Eclipse-Installationen halten und mehr oder weniger miteinander mixen kann (bei verschiedenen Eclipse-Versionen kommts mit den Workspaces evtl zu Problemen). Ich mache es in der Regel so, dass ich mir eine Eclipse-Installation so zusammenbaue, wie ich sie brauche, dann kopier ich sie irgendwo hin und hab sie erstmal. Immer wenn irgendwas kaputt geht, hol ich einfach meine Kopie und hab wieder den "frischen" Zustand der IDE. Und genauso beim Workspace. Der Source-Code liegt bei mir ohnehin nicht im Workspace, sondern an einem anderen Ort, deswegen kann ich Workspaces problemlos löschen und muss bei einem neuen Workspace nur die Projekte hinzufügen, die ich irgendwo liegen habe.

Bei so einem Problem wie deinem würde ich einfach mal einen neuen Workspace mit einem neuen Projekt nehmen, wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappt eine frische Eclipse-Installation und wenn das auch nicht hilft, dann ist wohl irgendwie irgendwo irgendwas ernsthaft kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Manello (24. Mai 2012)

Danke die plugins wahren anscheinend dass problem


----------

